# Craftsman snowblower stopped moving



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Hello, I have Craftsman snow blower model C950-52120-2 was working well and stopped moving 2 weeks ago, I opened the metal door and I thought first it may be the drive disc and I bought a new drive and clean the disc and the plate disc and I still not moving, so I opened again and raise the machine on block of wood and I run the machine and I noticed the gear taking the motion through the axe from drive axe the gear is not rotating, I removed the gear and the axe out of it's location and I had to do modification and I did a new threat to the axe end and put a bolt and was tied enough to the axe and gear , but even so, still NO move, I don't know what should I do, I tried put some pictures and video the link for the video 
I just did some video editing and I post anothe video for what I think where the problem is


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

In the video, the gear teeth are not engaging. The teeth are either worn, the chain is too loose, or where the chain goes is frozen, not turning.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

hard to tell but it looks like the chain sprocket fell off or the teeth are warn way down. Yes JL, the chain looks very loose, that is why I think the sprocket is missing. It is riding over the shaft.

Does this friction place slide to change speed while the rubber disk is fixed? Just wondering because the friction plate looks off center. It looks like a Rube Goldberg in there.


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

JLawrence08648 said:


> In the video, the gear teeth are not engaging. The teeth are either worn, the chain is too loose, or where the chain goes is frozen, not turning.


The teeth are engaged and may be the chain is a little loos as you said but looks as there is clutch because I can turn the wheels and I can see the all moving when I turn it my self , but doesn't do so when the machine is running


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> hard to tell but it looks like the chain sprocket fell off or the teeth are warn way down. Yes JL, the chain looks very loose, that is why I think the sprocket is missing. It is riding over the shaft.
> 
> Does this friction place slide to change speed while the rubber disk is fixed? Just wondering because the friction plate looks off center. It looks like a Rube Goldberg in there.


Yes the friction drive move to change the speed, I will look later if there is a way to play with the chain to prevent the losses


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Baccaraty said:


> Yes the friction drive move to change the speed, I will look later if there is a way to play with the chain to prevent the losses


The friction plate slides not the rubber friction disk?

Maybe there is a tensioner for the chaiin that needs adjustment? it is Not visible and not able to tell if it exists from the pic or video.??/

I hope someone who knows this machine can chime in and give you some sound advice. Good Luck.


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> The friction plate slides not the rubber friction disk?
> 
> Maybe there is a tensioner for the chaiin that needs adjustment? it is Not visible and not able to tell if it exists from the pic or video.??/
> 
> I hope someone who knows this machine can chime in and give you some sound advice. Good Luck.


Thanks for your input, actually the rubber or the friction disc slid on the top of the plate and I did as much as I can to short the tension cable, any way I will try again when the weather permit next Thursday


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

When you opened the door did anything fall out?
Is there a pin or something missing? You say it was moving then stopped.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

It looks like you have a sheared,broken or missing key-way on the shaft that it's not turning the sprocket with the shaft or stripped splines.
If the sprocket is turning with the shaft, the teeth are probably worn off that engage the chain.


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> When you opened the door did anything fall out?
> Is there a pin or something missing? You say it was moving then stopped.


 I checked first time opened after machine stopped if may there is a broken pin but was nothing even I checked if there is any hole for shear pin and nothing there


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

ST1100A said:


> It looks like you have a sheared,broken or missing key-way on the shaft that it's not turning the sprocket with the shaft or stripped splines.
> If the sprocket is turning with the shaft, the teeth are probably worn off that engage the chain.


I agree with you, I thought so and I checked about key-way but could not see any


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> When you opened the door did anything fall out?
> Is there a pin or something missing? You say it was moving then stopped.


No nothing was there when I open it but there was a small flange and I put it back with The bolt


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Need help to know what this part for ? as it is on the shaft and it looks made of brass and moves right and left... 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

I did some work yesterday and want to share here, I removed the the transmission part and got a bolt weld it to axe, I made a grove in the gear facing the axe and put washer and Nylon nut after inserting as shown in the pictures, but unfortunately I can't find this copper part that slid right and left on the shaft and I have no idea the purpose of this part and i hope someone will tell me to think what I should do next


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I admire the work and initiative. But out of my league cause i am completely lost here. Need to review this thread again. Is this have to do with the presumably slipping gear?


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> I admire the work and initiative. But out of my league cause i am completely lost here. Need to review this thread again. Is this have to do with the presumably slipping gear?


yes sir, the gear was not transfer to the wheels


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I thought the sprocket fell off. You say it is there. OK. Is it suppose to have a key or a pin? Or some way to lock it to the shaft?


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I thought the sprocket fell off. You say it is there. OK. Is it suppose to have a key or a pin? Or some way to lock it to the shaft?


I think suppose there is something to hole, I bought it second hand 3 years ago, and when I open it I found the gear was attach to the axel with regular screw


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Baccaraty said:


> I think suppose there is something to hole, I bought it second hand 3 years ago, and when I open it I found the gear was attach to the axel with regular screw


OK. Maybe that screw fell out? My point is there should be some way that sprocket is fixed to the shaft. What ever it is, is not there or it is broken. You may have to take it apart to inspect it. good luck.


----------



## Baccaraty (11 mo ago)

Hello, I found the missing part, and I will start put every thing back and I will test before doing work on snow, I will post my feedback


----------

